# Is this noise something to be concerned about?



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Hey,

The past few weeks I've noticed my Molly making this odd sound and today she was really loud and going on and on so I managed to get it on video! I've never heard anything like it, so I just wanted to double check its not something to be worried about.

Here is a link to the video: 




She really gets into it around 1:20

Thanks!


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I hear my mice doing that at times too. Always thought it was them either grinding their teeth or chewing on something. Not to sure though...


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Could be stress, but it's been going on for quite a while, so I would consider a vet.


----------



## fayefleetwood (May 28, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Could be stress, but it's been going on for quite a while, so I would consider a vet.


I wondered if it could be stress too... She started doing in the first time she was introduced to our boys about 3 weeks ago now. She makes the noise maybe once a day for a few mins - this was the longest. Maybe its just the pregnancy? Apart from that noise she is still quite active and always comes up to the bars of the cage when she hears me coming near, and as soon as I put my hand out she jumps up, and likes to stay close to me (like in the video - she just kept running back!)

She is just starting to show more of a pregnancy belly so I expect she will drop in about a week... If she hasn't stopped, Ill take her down. Not too sure it would do her or the bubs any good taking her now - don't want her more stressed and prodded about!


----------

